# Floral Design



## khaled farag (22 أبريل 2010)

*التصميم الأصلى *






العناصر المستخدمة











العناصر المستخدمة بعد التجسيم












التصميم الأول


----------



## mohamed-x (22 أبريل 2010)

جميل دقيق انيق وانا اكتب هذا المدح افكر فى صعوبة تنفيزه ..وفقك الله وزادك علما وزادنا بك علم


----------



## khaled farag (22 أبريل 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> جميل دقيق انيق وانا اكتب هذا المدح افكر فى صعوبة تنفيزه ..وفقك الله وزادك علما وزادنا بك علم


 
بارك الله فيك أخى محمد فما هذا إلا من فضل الله


----------



## salah_design (22 أبريل 2010)

استاذي 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله عمل رائع وكما قلت سابقا شهادتي فيك مجروحة
ولكني اثني عليك بالدعاء بتمام الصحة والعافية 
وتبقى مبدع يستفيد منك الشباب العربي وان يتقبله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ولي طلب استاذي
كنت احببت ان اجد توجيهاتك على اعمالي التي وضعتها بالمنتدى ولكني اعلم انك مرتبط باعمال فاطلب منك ان تعقب على التصاميم وتوجيهي وتبيان الاخطاء التي ارتكبها
كل الاحترام لك 
استاذي العزيز مع التحية


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد تسلم ايدك على هذا الشي الجميل وفقك الله


----------



## khaled farag (23 أبريل 2010)

التصميم الثانى و الثالث























تحميل عينة من ملف الأرت كام


----------



## salah_design (23 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله استاذ خالد
عمل جميل يستحق الثناء


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (23 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء استاذ الجميع
 هذا عمل رائع وان كنت اعلم انك لا تحب ان ترى مشاركتي في الثناء على أعمالك المبهرة لكنا نثني على ما يستحق وان كانت اعمالك كلها تستحق الثناء العاطر المعطر بالفل والياسمين المتوج بالماس والزبرجد


 أخوك الصغير 
 أبوالبراء المقلدي


----------



## khaled farag (23 أبريل 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> ما شاء استاذ الجميع
> هذا عمل رائع وان كنت اعلم انك لا تحب ان ترى مشاركتي في الثناء على أعمالك المبهرة لكنا نثني على ما يستحق وان كانت اعمالك كلها تستحق الثناء العاطر المعطر بالفل والياسمين المتوج بالماس والزبرجد
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخى الكريم
بل أحب أن تشارك برأيك فى مشاركاتى ولا أحمل لك أو أى أحد غير كل ود و إحترام ما دمنا لا نتخطى حدودنا أو نتعمد الإساءة للأخرين .. ( أو إحراجهم حتى ولو بدون عمد ) و الدخول فى مواضيع من شأنها إثارة مشاعر أعتقد أنة ليس من الصحيح مناقشتها هنا 
و يجب أن لا ننسى أخى الكريم أن من إسلامنا حسن الخلق فى التعامل 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

والله لا اعرف احيي اسلوب الاخ ابو براء وطريقته 
او اثني على اسلوب الاستاذ خالد فهو استاذ بالارت كام ولم يكن الا متواضعا برده 
احييكم اخوتي بهذا الاسلوب الراقي في الطرح والاسلوب في الرد 
وهذا من شيم الاخلاق الرفيعة
اسال الله ان نبقى اخوة ولو اننا مجتمعين من خلال شاشة 
وهذا لم يمنع من احترامنا لانفسنا وللاخرين


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي خالد الموديلات الثانية جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك سلامي لك و لكل شباب مصر و اهل مصر و لما وصفت مصر انها أم الدنيا فعلا مصر ام الدنيا و انشاء الله تكون دائما في تطور مستمر و اسمك بكل المنتديات العربية طبعا المختصة بمجالات التصميم 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## khaled farag (24 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي خالد الموديلات الثانية جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك سلامي لك و لكل شباب مصر و اهل مصر و لما وصفت مصر انها أم الدنيا فعلا مصر ام الدنيا و انشاء الله تكون دائما في تطور مستمر و اسمك بكل المنتديات العربية طبعا المختصة بمجالات التصميم
> و السلام خير ختام


 
بارك الله فيك أخى أبو بحر فما هذا إلا من فضل الله


----------



## khaled farag (8 مايو 2010)

*Ornament_5*


----------



## ali hedi (9 مايو 2010)

*عمل ممتاز*

عمل ممتاز أخي خالد و روعة في الجمال ..تسلم يدك:63:


----------



## ابو بحـر (9 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم ايدك اخي خالد عمل جميل و متقن الله يوفقك


----------



## khaled farag (9 مايو 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> عمل ممتاز أخي خالد و روعة في الجمال ..تسلم يدك:63:


 
مشكور أخى على مرورك الكريم و حضورك المميز


----------



## khaled farag (9 مايو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي خالد عمل جميل و متقن الله يوفقك


 
أخى أبو بحر تسلم و مشكور على وجودك الدائم


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك اخي واستاذي خالد
اشتقت للقائنا 
لاني غبت في الايام الماضية لاعمال خاصة
وان شاء الله تستمر اللقاءات على الخير والمحبة
تحياتي لك ولكل الاخوة في مصر العزيزة


----------



## khaled farag (19 يونيو 2010)

salah_design قال:


> تسلم ايدك اخي واستاذي خالد
> اشتقت للقائنا
> لاني غبت في الايام الماضية لاعمال خاصة
> وان شاء الله تستمر اللقاءات على الخير والمحبة
> تحياتي لك ولكل الاخوة في مصر العزيزة


 

أخى الكريم صلاح أشكرك على شعورك الطيب و أسلوبك الجميل و يسعدنى لقائك فى القريب ان شاء الله


----------



## شكرى زيدان (23 يونيو 2010)

اللة يحميك لانك تستاهل بجد


----------



## khaled farag (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرى زيدان قال:


> اللة يحميك لانك تستاهل بجد


 
جزاك الله خيراً أخى الفاضل على دعائك الطيب


----------

